# Herter's Nylon Rounds for 45acp



## Arqueous (Dec 13, 2011)

My brother was telling me about a round that is very inexpensive and I was curious as to what the members thought

Tell me waht you think about this round and if it is good for the Sig P220 specifically.

Herter's Select Grade TNJ .45 ACP Ammunition with Dry Box
Great performance at a value-minded price
Precision aircraft-grade aluminum cases
*Total Nylon Jacket bullets eliminate copper fouling*
Precision-made in the USA


----------



## bengewarmer (Nov 7, 2011)

I think I started a thread about these rounds not too long ago. I happened to be looking at .40. I bought two boxes for my H&K P2000 and they shot reasonably well for the most part. Had one jam but at this point I'm still trying to figure out if it was the round or the gun. I'd like to think it was the round for obvious reasons but I'm not sure. In any case, I only saw one problem out of 100 rounds so I'd say they're definitely worth checking out. The price is right. If you end up getting them, I'd love to hear what you think and how they worked out for you. For me I think I'm gonna stick to brass from now on though. Cheers.


----------

